# Gaudet/Waldos Muscadine Port



## Waldo (Feb 19, 2009)

Gaudet andI have been cussing and discussing this topic for a while now and thought i would go ahead and start a thread on it. I will start gathering all my goodies and hopefully be ready to get mine going by 2/27/09. Here is my proposed recipe and hopefully gaudet will be posting his here soon. 





*Waldo's Muscadine Port Style Wine*


6 Gallon batch


30 lbs Muscadines ( Steam Juiced)


1 46 oz can Alexander Sun Country Gamay Beaujolais


4 oz. Dried Elderberries


2 lbs Raisins


Liquid from 3 lbs boiled ripe bananas ( Approx 1 qt)


3 tsp Pectic Enzyme


2 tsp Grape Tannin


6 tsp Yeast Nutrient


2 tsp Yeast Energizer


2 oz Bentonite


6 Campden Tablets


2 American White oak Spirals Medium Plus Toast .Will have one in wine during fermentation and add second spiral while bulk aging/clearing.


1 Pack Wyeast # 4767 Portwine Yeast 
Sugar to bring starting SG to 1.110


Everclear to bring ABV to 20% - Amount used to be determined


I am planning onhaving enough residual sugar left after the yeast has finished all it can handle that I will not need to backsweeten this one very much to be where i want to be come bottling time.


Any thoughts/comments/ideas will be appreciated on this project


----------



## gaudet (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm thinking that we should add the nutrients/energizer in stages like a mead. Since we are trying to optimize the fermentation. I will have a recipe posted by this weekend. I will need to order from George some things I don't readily have but I like the oak infusion and think I will mimic you on that one.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 19, 2009)

May add a little more nutrientlater if needed but with my starting SG I want them yeasties to have plenty of energy to gobble all that good sugar


----------



## Wade E (Feb 19, 2009)

Not familiar with this yeast waldo, what are the specs for this strain.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 20, 2009)

*
Wade....from their web page


Mild toast and vanilla nose. Mild fruit profile with balanced depth and complexity. Very dry finish. Dry red and white wines, add brandy for classic ports. Also used for big red wines and high sugar musts.
Flocculation: Medium-low
Attenuation: NA
Temperature Range: 60-90°F, 16-32°C
Alcohol Tolerance: 14% ABV
*


----------



## gaudet (Feb 20, 2009)

Gaudet's Carlos Port Wine</font>

for a 6 Gallon batch</font>
</font></font>

31 lbs Carlos Muscadines (Steam Juiced)</font></font></font>


5 cans Welches Niagra Grape Concentrate 
</font></font></font>


2 lbs Golden Raisins</font></font></font>


Liquid from 3 lbs boiled ripe bananas ( Approx 1 qt) Will have to consult master Waldo on this
</font></font></font>


3 tsp Pectic Enzyme</font></font></font>


2 tsp Grape Tannin</font></font></font>


6 tsp Yeast Nutrient</font></font></font>


2 tsp Yeast Energizer</font></font></font>


2 oz Bentonite</font></font></font>


6 Campden Tablets</font></font></font>


2 American
White oak Spirals Medium Plus Toast .Will have one in wine during
fermentation and add second spiral while bulk aging/clearing.</font></font></font>Sugar to bring starting SG to 1.110 -1.120

</font></font></font>
Will use either Lavlin </font></font></font>71B-1122 or Bourgovin. Weighing the options to ferment to dry or to leave residual sugar in there to begin with. </font></font></font>

Fortify with Everclear to bring ABV to 20% amount TBA 

</font></font></font>


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like you guys will need an impartial judge once these batches are done. Seeing how I like you both, I offer my services. Just send me a bottle or two , each of ya, and Ill let you know how you did!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 20, 2009)

Will be honored too JW...Not gonna be charging me for doing a tasting are ya






Way i got it figured JW, this one should be ready to pop a cork sometime around July 4th, 2010


----------



## grapeman (Feb 20, 2009)

This sounds like a great little contest here boys. Maybe you can come up with some Battle of the Ports jingle or poem!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2009)

So basically waldo you will be finishing with an sg of around 1.003 or close to that, do you think that is sweet enough? I would think higher sg for a port.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 20, 2009)

Not a contest. More a learning exercise for me. Waldo has kindly offered to be my Obi Wan Kenobi. I've got a long way to go before I'd jump into a wine making contest with Waldo. But perhaps we can make it to Winestock 2010


----------



## grapeman (Feb 20, 2009)

Every learning experience is a contest. The prize is the knowledge gained along the way!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2009)

Soon you can grab pebble from hand grasshopper!


----------



## gaudet (Feb 20, 2009)

I consider all you guys mentors &amp; role models, you better live up to the praise and not use the roids like A-Rod


----------



## Waldo (Feb 21, 2009)

GAUDET !!!! GGGAAAAAUUUUUDDDDEEEETTTTTTTTTTT !! Get back over here man...Dont be talking to them renegades..they just wanna suck up to you and then they will drink aLL YOUR WINE AND LEAVE YOU HIGH AND DRY


----------



## Waldo (Feb 21, 2009)

wade said:


> So basically waldo you will be finishing with an sg of around 1.003 or close to that, do you think that is sweet enough? I would think higher sg for a port. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure this one will require some back sweetning wade but I do intend to try to keep itto a minimum. Do you think a higher beginning SG would be benifical


----------



## gaudet (Feb 21, 2009)

What is our ending point (% ABV wise) for the yeast we want to use? I say run it to 12%-14%. From that point we would fortify another 6% - 8% and be done with it.

The Lavlin 71b I am contemplating runs up to 18% alcohol. The Bourgovin will get 14%. I rather doubt I can get it to run to 18% so being realistic I will probably use the Bourgovin. 

I was thinking that shooting for a residual sweetness of 1.020-1.030 or anywhere in between should be fine. So I will sweeten the must to shoot .020-.030 above the yeast's predicted endpoint.

Don't worry Waldo, they won't get the stash that easily..... Unless I order some of those 1.5 ml bottles spoken of in another thread.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2009)

Waldo, Ive never used that yeast but that is very close to dry and it seems most yeasts go beyond what they state instead of less. Im guessing that youll be be sweetening a lot more then you think .What sweetness level are you shooting for when all is said and done?


----------



## gaudet (Feb 21, 2009)

Wade,

What was the final gravity on that chocolate raspberry port you made?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2009)

I believe that is around 1.018.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 22, 2009)

wade said:


> Waldo, Ive never used that yeast but that is very close to dry and it seems most yeasts go beyond what they state instead of less. Im guessing that youll be be sweetening a lot more then you think .What sweetness level are you shooting for when all is said and done?




I am going to be shooting for 1.020 wade. This yeast is good for 14% which I should reach with an SG of around 1.005 at which point I will stop fermentation with the addition of the everclear


----------



## gaudet (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm going to juice on Thursday, adjust the must Thursday night and pitch yeast on Friday. I will post a final recipe complete with all additions and parameters of TA, SG, and Temp


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds about right Waldo and exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 22, 2009)

gaudet said:


> I'm going to juice on Thursday, adjust the must Thursday night and pitch yeast on Friday. I will post a final recipe complete with all additions and parameters of TA, SG, and Temp




Oh crap gaudet...one important element for this Port I faild to put in my recipe.......CAMERA !!!
Be sure and add it to yours buddy


----------



## gaudet (Feb 22, 2009)

The wife will be happy to oblige. I was curious if I should too add the dried elderberries for color or flavor. I expect my wine would be along the color of white to straw or possibly golden.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 23, 2009)

The elderberries will add a dimension/complexity to the Port that I love


----------



## gaudet (Feb 24, 2009)

Should get my order from George Wed or Thursday. I'll have it by Friday for sure. Looking forward to making this one. Its going to be a double batch. I have 9 bags of fruit that weigh somewhere near 60 pounds. So after I finish juicing all of them, I will take some juice and make a regular muscadine wine with it, along side the port. I have two empty carboys and need to get them employed. 

I also have three batches to bottle in the near future. The Orange Blossom Mead (6 gallons) I started in November, the Cranberry (6 gallons) I started in December, and the cranberry muscadine (5 gallons) I started in January. Guess I better get busy cleaning bottles............


----------



## gaudet (Feb 25, 2009)

You ready to rumble with this one Waldo? I was thinking about starting to juice tonight. But I will hold off until tomorrow.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 26, 2009)

Started at 7am and I have 10 quarts of juice already. I got two more runs of juice til I am spent on grapes. I have a grand total of 2.5 gallons of juice so far.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 26, 2009)

Slide show of today's festivities. The Fed Ex Ground crew has failed two days in a row. Good thing I didn't order anything perishable from you George.

http://s728.photobucket.com/albums/ww289/mgaudet5/Carlos%20Port/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2009)

I would like to take a swig of that juice!


----------



## gaudet (Feb 26, 2009)

Steam Juicer in action. In all I got 4.5 gallons of muscadine juice. I split it to 2 batches. I used 3 gallons for the port and two gallons for the regular muscadine wine ( I added niagra juice concentrate to make it 5 gallons total).












To the 4.5 gallons of Muscadine grape juice I added 6 cans of 100% Welches Niagra. I chopped up 2 pounds of golden raisins for the port and added simple syrup to bring the SG up to 1.102 (which I'm sure will go higher tomorrow)


----------



## Waldo (Feb 27, 2009)

By gawddddd gaudet...what you doing boy? You never told me you was going to use sweet taters and coffee in your recipe.Whats taht in them other packages? Dont be holding out on me buddy..iffen you got something figgred out I dont know about you need to be sharing with me buddy. Dont get mad just cause im better looking than you are




Looking good podner. Going to try and get mine juiced tomorrow but UPS screwed up my shipment on the Wyeast and dried elderberies. It was supposed to have delivered yesterday but they cant even find it now. It showed an exception in Nashville and nothing since.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are the final notes on this recipe. I got my yeast and oak in this afternoon at 4:00pm. Thanks Fed Ex. Pitched yeast at 5:30pm Ready to roll. I got a 1 day head start on you Waldo. I got enough sugar in there to get to 16% so I will have some residual, and plan to back sweeten some as you plan to.

Carlos Port 2-26-09
3 gallons Carlos Juice 4 cans 100% Welches Niagra Grape Juice
2 #’s Golden Raisins 3 tsp wine tannin
Water to 5 gallon mark ¼ tsp k-meta
2 tbs yeast nutrient 1 tbs yeast energizer
4 tbs acid blend 1 tbs pectic enzyme
4 oz dried elderberries 1 spiral American White Oak Medium plus toast broken in two
Also added Bentonite 

Simple syrup to bring SG up to 1.102

2-27-09 TA .60 SG 1.114 Temp 80 F
2 packets Bourgovin RC212 10 grams (good to 14% ABV)


----------



## gaudet (Feb 27, 2009)

wade said:


> I would like to take a swig of that juice!



I tasted the must and it was great. It didn't have the elderberries though when I taste tested.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 28, 2009)

Its going to be a good one gaudet


----------



## gaudet (Feb 28, 2009)

If it peters out at 14% I think I will have a residual of 1.014 sg............. Possibly just perfect..........


----------



## gaudet (Feb 28, 2009)

Got home and smelled that familiar scent of fermentation
This bourgovin is a big fermenter. I stirred up the must and punched down the cap. And got this lovely pink fizzy.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like a strawberry ice cream float!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh Yeahhhhhhhhhh..thats what im talking about




Im still waiting on UPS to find my package so I have mine on hold fo right now


----------



## gaudet (Mar 2, 2009)

Took a sg on the port today, those yeasties are some hungry critters. Its hard to read and I didn't take a sample, just guestimated the hydrometer position as somewhere between 1.060 and 1.055


----------



## gaudet (Mar 4, 2009)

Waldo,

You get started yet? Did you get your fedex package? I don't want to finish this before you even get started.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 4, 2009)

They reshipped and will have it friday so i will get mine going saturday


----------



## gaudet (Mar 4, 2009)

Fairly confident in this reading tonight 1.024

I figure the yeast is petering out and I probably should put this puppy under glass.

Ok I'm gonna do it as I anticipate the yeast dying out in 0.010


----------



## gaudet (Mar 4, 2009)

Waldo said:


> They reshipped and will have it friday so i will get mine going saturday



Great news. 

First racking of the port. Its breathing at a rate of 10 bpm. Seems to be a happy fledgling port.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking good there buddy!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh yeahhhhhhhh !!!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 7, 2009)

Finally got my Wyeast today. I had to go to the Post office and retrieve it as it did not make it again by Friday as it was supposed to have and if it had set in the Post Office all weekend it would have been no good by Monday as they have to ship it with an ice pack which is only good for 3 days. any way, I have it and got my Muscadine port started today.


I had 8 bags of Muscadines which was a total of 46 lbs.........








Got the ole steamer/juicer loaded up and fired up and before long she was extracting Muscadine juice. I had dissolved 6 campden tabs and added to my primary and just let the steamed juice run straight into it.














My final yield for the 46 lbs was just over 4 gallon of juice........








I gathered up the rest of ( as NW says) cast of characters. made a couple of deviations from my planned recipe. I did not use any raisins or bentonite as originally planned








My next step was preparing my bananas and Elderberrris. I put them in a pot with 4 cups water with 4 cups sugar added. I boiled the mixture for about 2 minutes and then let it simmer for another 20 minutes. 








I strained this through a strainer bag into the Primary fermenter and stirred well.








The elderberries sure added a lot of deep rich color to the must and smelled pretty damned good too.


Ok, now for those not familiar with the steaming process, here is what was left of my 46 lbs of Muscadines











I added my Grape concentrate, Yeast nutrient, energizer and tannin. Checked the SG and I am at 1.114 with a must temp of 96 degrees. Will let it set until in the morning at which time I will add my pectic enzyme and hopefully pitch the yeast tomorrow evening


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2009)

I think NW says "Usual Suspects" Waldo, that just looks delish. Reserve a bottle of that for me there buddy and Ill trade you what ever you want, especially my youngest child!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice going Waldo,

You will be caught up to me in no time......


----------



## Waldo (Mar 8, 2009)

wade said:


> I think NW says "Usual Suspects" Waldo, that just looks delish. Reserve a bottle of that for me there buddy and Ill trade you what ever you want, especially my youngest child!




You go it wade !! Have your name on the 2nd bottle. gaudet gets the first.


With a must temp of 78 degrees the SG this morning was 1.120. Will be pitching the yeast here in about another 3-4 hours


----------



## gaudet (Mar 8, 2009)

Pitch it man. Pitch it already


----------



## Waldo (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeast pitched at 9:15 am at a must temp of 76 degrees and an SG of 1.120


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey buddy, Ill take the 3rd and let you take the 2nd, age before beauty you know!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 8, 2009)

"Age before beauty" !!! Thats a heckuva statement coming from someone who was so ugly that your Mother used to borrow another baby to take to church with her


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## gaudet (Mar 8, 2009)

Just FYI my port is still bubbling away. I don't know if I used the elderberries correctly. I just added them to the must. They stayed in solution for 6 days. When I stirred the primary, I would make extra efforts to crush the berries that I could find floating on top and make sure to stir them down into the must to keep them wet.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2009)

If you froze them first and then smashed them before putting them in then thats all you can ask for along with punching the cap at least once a day.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 8, 2009)

Nothing wrong with your method on the elderberries gaudet.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 8, 2009)

wade said:


> If you froze them first and then smashed them before putting them in then thats all you can ask for along with punching the cap at least once a day.



They were dried. I rehydrated them in the must, and crushed them when I would stir it daily. Sometimes more. It just didn't look like I got the color extraction you got Waldo.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 9, 2009)

The Wyeast has taken off nicely, what a heavenly odor!!!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 10, 2009)

Foaming has all but dissipated and she is still going strong 
How's yours doing gaudet?


----------



## Waldo (Mar 11, 2009)

SG this evening is at 1.064 with a must temp of 74 degrees. Will probably be racking this to glass tomorrow evening


----------



## gaudet (Mar 11, 2009)

Still fermenting at 10 bpm on the airlock. Smells are good as well. The carlos batch as a side wine is at a stand still I'm letting it sit and going to rack it off the lees in a month. Maybe sooner.

The port is under glass and working nicely. I only used 1/2 of the spirals. I will use the other half once I stabilize it. 

How long do we anticipate aging these puppies??


----------



## Waldo (Mar 13, 2009)

I transferred mine to glass last night and a tentative schedule I think reasonable would be that we can probably bottle this one sometime around Labor day


----------



## Waldo (Mar 15, 2009)

Worked on a label design for my Muscadine Port this morning. May come up with something different later but right now I like this one


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2009)

Im liking it!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice label Waldo.





I think my port has finally stopped fermenting. I'll finally have a day off after tomorrow. and I need to rack it and top it off. Looks like a nice deep purple color. Its got a good 1.5 inches of lees on the bottom. I'm very interested on how low the sg dropped since its fermented for so long.


----------



## NEBama (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice label.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks all on the label
How low did your SG drop to gaudet? What does it taste like right now?
Where are the pictures of it?


----------



## cb_Sadie (Mar 17, 2009)

Waldo, I really like your label. In your second picture above of your glass carboy your wine level was kind of low. I have a question. When I just racked mine to bulk age it that is about how low mine was. I added like kind of wine but it sure seemed like a lot. Is it OK to add that much like kind of wine or should I have done something else? It seems like if you add that much of a different wine it has to do something to the original wine in the carboy.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 17, 2009)

Waldo I haven't tested it yet. I plan to rack it this week off the lees and see whats happening since its been under glass 14 days and has a good amount of lees. I should probably stabilize and degass it as well, but we'll have to see. This puppy is only 3 weeks old.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 18, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Waldo, I really like your label. In your second picture above of your glass carboy your wine level was kind of low. I have a question. When I just racked mine to bulk age it that is about how low mine was. I added like kind of wine but it sure seemed like a lot. Is it OK to add that much like kind of wine or should I have done something else? It seems like if you add that much of a different wine it has to do something to the original wine in the carboy.




The picture may be a bit deceptive sadie in that it is a 6.25 gallon carboy but to answer your question it is not uncommon to require as many as 3 750 ml bottles of a like kind of wine to top up with and that is fine. If one is not comfortable in adding that much then the marbles added as displacement works great too. 
I calculate right now that when this one completes fermentation and I rack it I will need to add about 2 750 ml bottles of my Muscadine wine to top up with.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 18, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Waldo I haven't tested it yet. I plan to rack it this week off the lees and see whats happening since its been under glass 14 days and has a good amount of lees. I should probably stabilize and degass it as well, but we'll have to see. This puppy is only 3 weeks old.




Mine has slowed down considerably and I anticipate it will be finished in another couple of days. I am thinking I may try making an F pack of sorts from a couple of bottles of my 2007 Muscadine. Wonder if anyone has ever tried this before?


----------



## gaudet (Mar 18, 2009)

Just checking the airlock I'm down to 2 bubbles a minute this morning. I have a lot of bottled wine to top this one off. I'm afraid of diluting the color though. Guess we'll see how much I have to top off soon.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a good 1-1/2" of lees on mine right now gaudet. I am thinking I may rack to a 5 gallon carboy when it gets ready, leaving enough space to degass, stabalize and fortify and rack the remainder to a gallon carboy doing the same with it except I know I will need to top off the gallon carboy with probably 1 to 1-1/2 bottles. That way I will have 5 gallons of the Port with nothing extra added.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 18, 2009)

Funny you should say that. I have a 5 gallon in use, but I think I'm going to bottle that one tomorrow. Doing it your way there makes great sense.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok Waldo I finally got er did....

I bottled up the 5 gallons of cranberry muscadine and freed up my 5 gallon carboy. I then racked the port from its 6 gallon carboy and placed it in the primary to get a good reading on my hydrometer. As you can see for yourself it fermented down to 0.998 I tasted it and wow was it dry and rocket fuel. SWMBO came home from an appointment and thought I had spilled booze everywhere from the smells. 


















I put it in the 5 gallon carboy and a 1/2 gallon bottle. I think we will be back sweetening to 1.030 on this baby to smooth it. I can't imagine what 4% more alcohol will do. I had about 5.5 gallons after racking. I stabilized it with k-meta and k-sorb for 6 gallons.

I added the last spiral of oak and I degassed with the vacuum pump for good measure. Now its banished to the wine closet for its magical clearing.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 19, 2009)

looking good buddy. what did you calculate your abv to be right now ?
are you using any kindof clearing agent to help it out.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 19, 2009)

Just the original bentonite. I figure that its going to clear on its own in the next two months. If not I will superkleer it. 

As to the % ABV, I just calculated it to be 15.76%. So I guess I need to figure to make it 20% is 4.25% more alcohol. Not too bad.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 20, 2009)

What Are you going to fortify wirh?


----------



## gaudet (Mar 20, 2009)

I was planning on using everclear, same as you were. Unless you have a better idea. A local store has it for &lt; $12 a bottle before tax.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 20, 2009)

Using Pearson's square I came up with a 13:1 ratio to get me close to 20%

Converting gallons to liters 5.5 gallons = 20.8L

Needing a 13:1 ratio divide 20.8L/13 = 1.6 L Everclear or two fifths to achieve 20% ABV



Getting every possible drop out of this would leave me with 29.5 bottles port.



Anyone with experience want to check my math &amp; logic on this one??


----------



## Waldo (Mar 23, 2009)

Checked the SG on my Port yesterday and she is at 1.020 and slowing down considerbly. I figure she will be done by probably Tuesday evening.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 24, 2009)

As you saw, mine will need back sweetening. Right now its clearing pretty nicely since the last racking and degassing. My oak spiral is sitting on the bottom. Was wondering how long should I leave it on the wine? I know I will have to rack in the next 3 or 4 weeks to get it off the lees, but will that be enough time on the oak? If not, should I retrieve the oak, clean it off and resanitize it and allow it to soak longer?


----------



## Waldo (Mar 24, 2009)

About 6 weeks total should be about right but I would reommend checking it after about 4 and then weekly after that if it needs to stay in longer. If you decide it needs to be in there longer after you rack then yes I would clan it up good then add it back to the wine


----------



## gaudet (Mar 24, 2009)

Great to know. I need to take a picture of the port as you can already see the oak spiral at the bottom (how quickly its clearing). I think adding it before degassing the wine made it sink prematurely. But I'm sure its still releasing its oaky goodness.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh be assured buddy it is still releasing its goodiies


----------



## Waldo (Mar 28, 2009)

My Port completed fermentation at 1.012. I racked and stabilized this morning.
I did rack into 5 gallon and 1 galloncarboy and pretty much ended up with 5-3/4 gallon of wine.







I made a bit of an oops and transferred my oak spirals to the racked wine beforeI had degassed. I was therefore reluctant to use my fizz-x and drill for degassing so I am degassing this one using the vacu vin method














At next racking, which I estimate to be in 3 weeks I will removethe oak &amp; fortfy


----------



## gaudet (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking good there Waldo...

Did you see my math for fortification? I see that no one made note if I was correct or not. I came up with 1.6 liters of everclear to make this 20%. I will check the SQ on the next racking and see what I have. But I stabilized it when I racked it at 0.998 and I don't expect it to be much different.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 28, 2009)

Just a quick rehash on my port

02/27/09 Started/pitched yeast, sg was 1.114
03/04/09 Racked, sg was 1.024 kept almost all the lees.
03/19/09 Racked again sg was .998, stabilized k-meta/ksorb, degassed with vacuum pump, added 2nd oak spiral

about 5 and 1/2 gallons. I expect to add 2 bottles of everclear 750ML to get it close to 20%


----------



## gaudet (Apr 4, 2009)

Talked to Uncle Waldo today. They were having a crappie catching contest and having a good time. Didn't keep him on the phone too long. I racked this port today and tasted it dry. It wasn't bad at all. But it wasn't a port either. After remeasuring the sg it was down to 1.000. so I expect it to be approximately 15.5% ABV.






I precalculated that I would need a little more than a bottle of everclear to bring this close to 20% ABV. So I got the two bottles I needed from the local grocery store (yes we can get groceries and booze at the same place here).






I had 5 and 1/2 gallons of this port, I racked the 1/2 gallon to a pot and used it to backsweeten the port with 5 pounds of sugar. I gently heated the pot and its sugary contents to dissolve the sugar completely. I poured 1 bottle of everclear into the primary and stirred it well. Here is my measurement after 1 bottle of everclear and the half gallon of wine and sugar additions. 






It looked like 1.032 or maybe even 1.034. I made the snap decision to
use the last bottle of everclear to dilute this down and bring the port
to over 20% ABV. This brought down the SG to 1.024 maybe 1.026, I will take another gravity before bottling which won't be until September.

Here are the last remains that I was able to salvage and taste.






Waldo, this one shows a lot of promise. I think it will be a killer in a year or two. The alcohol taste is just a little overbearing right now, but the oak is coming through, I can taste the muscadines, and not sure if I can taste the elderberries, but I bet they would enjoy another 4 oz. I will take that into consideration if I make this again.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2009)

Me thinks the elderberry would add a little more "Port" color to it and more body if needed.


----------



## gaudet (Apr 4, 2009)

Any suggestions on how to add another 4 ounces of the dried elderberry?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe steep them in a tid bit of water? i have never worked with dried fruit so just throwing any idea out there!


----------



## gaudet (Apr 4, 2009)

I saw where Waldo simmered them on the stove top. I guess I could simmer em down to extract the color and add it to the wine as well. I should probably simmer them in say a pint of wine and then add it back to the carboy. Strain it through a cheesecloth and smash the berries then add it back....


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats what a really meant by steep but I do like the using wine idea better.


----------



## gaudet (Apr 5, 2009)

Using Jack Kellers Blending tool I figured that I now have 21% ABV




Wow





that's gonna sting........


----------



## IQwine (Apr 5, 2009)

NASA might be interested in rocket fuel


----------



## gaudet (Apr 5, 2009)

IQwine said:


> NASA might be interested in rocket fuel



Might have to incorporate that into the label


----------



## ASAI (Apr 5, 2009)

gaudet said:


> IQwine said:
> 
> 
> > NASA might be interested in rocket fuel
> ...




Please make sure to filter Throughly. Word on the street is that is same recipe the Democratic Republic of North Korea used. AND they didn't clarify/filter throughly resulting in a 3rd stage fuel pump failure.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 6, 2009)

Looking good gaudet. I will probably beracking mine again in about another week or so. I am going to try my hand at making a Muscadine F pack to add to at that time.
I would not recommen adding too much more elderberry to yours right now. It will overpower the Muscadine quickly. It needs to be that elusive flavor that sneaks in during the finish of a sip of the Port


----------



## gaudet (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it lacks a deep enough color..... I got 8 ounces on order from George yesterday. Will be in on Wed or Thur....... I wonder if I would have brought them to a simmer for an hour would it have the color I was looking to get.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 7, 2009)

Just bring them to a good rolling boil thenlet them simmer for about 20-30 minutes will suffice


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2009)

Rain, Rain and more rain....I need some sunshine in my life...I just racked my Muscadine Port and had an experience never before seen..or at least by me. The oak spirals I had the wine were heavily coated with a gritty substance about the coarseness of fine sand. I am thinking it may have been the high concentrate of tartaric acids in the Muscadine. Has anyone else ever expeinced this? Had no ill effect on the wine that I could detect as it is coming along nicely.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 12, 2009)

Ive seen it in some of the wild grapes Ive done, of course no Musky-dines grow up here!


----------



## gaudet (May 12, 2009)

Waldo, my previous regular carlos muscadine wine had a sand like grit at the bottom. I just attributed it to wine diamonds as well. I think its time for me to rack mine off the oak as well. Guess I better get cracking..........


----------



## gaudet (May 12, 2009)

Racked it off the oak. Had a small glass to sip on. SWMBO thought it was fantastic. I thought it was a little harsh with the alcohol burn. But I think given enough time it will turn into something really good. I plan to leave it in the carboy for another 2-3 months and then bottle. Thanks Waldo for all the good advice with this one. I will post some pictures as time allows. Which will probably be tomorrow.

PS: there is a gritty sand like substance all over my oak spirals too. I will try to get a shot of it for you Waldo.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2009)

Thanks gaudet...Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## gaudet (May 13, 2009)

Here they are:


The left over oak and the grit left on the spiral 









Another shot of the grit Looking darker than before



















Previous shot of the port Weaker color


----------



## Waldo (May 14, 2009)

Excllent photos gaudet. Just waiting now for someone to enlighten us as to what exactly this is. Anyone out there know?


----------



## vcasey (May 14, 2009)

May be Ison's would know. I seem to recall that being on the oak I used for my Cherry Muscadine, but I did not record anything in my log book.
VPC


----------



## dragonmaster42 (May 14, 2009)

Wonder if you can make jewelry with them"diamonds"?


----------



## Wade E (May 14, 2009)

I would say wine diamonds also, they probably just look different as they had something to build on better.


----------



## grapeman (May 14, 2009)

Those are certainly just wine diamonds. They can either form a solid "crust" or more defined crystals like those. Like Wade says, they just precipitated onto the spirals.


----------



## gaudet (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Waldo. 

Its a chilling out in the cool recesses of the fridge until Friday.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to see it made the trip in good shape


----------



## gaudet (Jun 12, 2009)

Reviews to come later today Waldo. I work until 3pm then I get to go home and do some yardwork. Cut and weed eat........ Then I will clean up and relax with your Noble Port.........

Looking forward to a relaxing weekend off doing nothing critical. Possibly starting another 6 gallon batch of something delicious.


----------



## gaudet (Jun 12, 2009)

Waldo,

Not knowing what a port is supposed to taste like I cannot compare your wonderful elixir to anything that I have ever had. I really like the flavors. I can taste the muscadines in there very strong. The alcohol is there for sure. I taste it mainly at the end. The vapors are very potent reminders not to drink this fast. I can taste a subtle hint of oak. I'm pretty sure I am tasting the elderberries as well, but I cannot say for sure. 

You and I both need to reserve two bottles of this to taste at the 1 and 2 year mark, as I feel it will be a really smooth sipper. Kudos and thanks for guiding me in my efforts. I will reciprocate once I bottle my batch.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 20, 2009)

I have been staring at a bottle of '09 Muscadine Port from The Cat's Meow Winery for about a week now, just wondering to myself each time i looked at it when i would get to try it out. Most eveings I am a bit tired when i get home so i felt i needed a different type of evening to take this baby for a test drive.






Tonite was preceded by a day of some acomplishment in the vineyard that puts me briefly on schedule and i did not come home so tired....the missus prepared some steel-head trout w tomato sauce some cheese sort of parmagiana like and added some rice and beans....an all around good hearty meal....after two plates of that i knew the time was right to take this bottle to the hand and get that cork out....it popped w a gentle pop and i went to sniff the escaping aroma reaching out above the bottle neck...i had prepped myself for something many ports are....overpowering in the nose.....not this one...this one was very pleasant to the nose


Very pleasantly suprised i waswhen i first noted a refreshing gentle summer berry noteand thensoon following was a hint of the alcohol that you would expect in a port. Ok, i thought....to myself...we have a serious effort here!


I poured my first glass and noted the beautifulmedium cherry red color...it is a cigar room red...a brown leather couch red... the color alone is very appropriate for gentlemen to sit down with after a good meal to have a nice talk. I could look at that color all day long.


Is the taste just as good i wondered????


Up front this presents itslef as a seeminglylight taster because you note the gentle fruit forward taste...which is ppeeerrrrffffeeeeect in my view for an after dinner drink but it is not really light....there isalso a residual sweetness that you note only AFTER you appreciate that the fruity tastejust complemented your very good meal...the sweetness you detect is perfect for finishing a meal yet not a dessert sweet that often ruins what had been a good meal....many times a dessert can actually ruin what was a great meal by being too sweet. 


If you have just had a great meal and you have several choices for drinks or dessert afterwards then i would rank this a top choice to cap off your evening. I cant say much better than that.


At then end you note the alcohol and that reminds you that you are drinking a serious beverage. It is time after noting that to once again look at the beautiful color and take another sniff of this wonderful beverage and soon you will be back at it taking another good sip.


The comment that I have saved for last is the most important one. This port is smooth, smooth, smooth. And that is huge to me...it melds three things together that cannot always be achieved. It blends on the palate a well placed fruit forward style, some sweetness that not enough drinks have and some heat. 


I would very much consider this port your after dinner drink and dessert all in one.


It is a winner all around in my book.


Thank you Waldo.!


I am curious as to how this will age....ifeel very fortunate to drink it at its current age because it was a real pleasure to drink.... i think it will age very well also but i have no experience w a muscadine port prior to this...i can say this...this is a beverage i would spend money on.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Al
I have great anticipation of this one aging beautifully and gracefully. Muscadine wine really improves with age but I guess only time will tell with the Port style. This was my first effort at a port with Muscadine and I am so far well pleased with its outcome. My sincere thanks for the review.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2009)

Man I have one of these beauties and is now becoming harder to let age thanks to you Al!!!!!!!!!!!! Ill try my damnedest not to suck it down before its time!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 28, 2009)

In the midst of my winemaking endeavours this weekend I bottled my Muscadine Port. My son and a friend of his came by earlier this morning as I was putting the labels on and 6 bottles have already disappeared. It Is Finished !!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW Waldo....

Those look incredible!!! The labels are sweet. Where did you do them?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 28, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> WOW Waldo....
> 
> Those look incredible!!! The labels are sweet. Where did you do them?










Thanks Goodfella.. I did them on my printer here at home


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 28, 2009)

What program did you use? Those are the coolest looking labels I have seen. The colors are great.


----------



## gaudet (Jun 28, 2009)

Great shots Waldo.

I guess I can start preparing to bottle mine in the near future. Its been a while since I last sampled it. I bet its gotten somewhat better. I also can bottle the side carlos muscadine I made at the same time. Did you put your port in all 750ml bottles or did you bottle some in the 375s like your sampler bottle I was lucky enough to receive?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 28, 2009)

Only the sampler bottles I sent out gaudet. The rest are 750 ml


----------



## Waldo (Jun 28, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> What program did you use? Those are the coolest looking labels I have seen. The colors are great.






I used a ombination of Adobe and Print Shop 21Goodfella


----------



## jobe05 (Jun 28, 2009)

OK....... Thats it, iff'en everyone one else is sipping on there's, Im a gonna too!

Gotta ask Waldo, Why did you use the light Malt in your recipe like we did with the Blackberry Port? And why not use a yeast that will ferment to 20%. I'm not looking at my notes but I think one of our batches went to 22% on it's own, then fortified to 30% with moonshine. That was the best one, will have to see what yeast I used. Muscadine Port sounds interesting................. I wonder how a Muscadine Port style Champagne would taste?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 28, 2009)

jobe05 said:


> OK....... Thats it, iff'en everyone one else is sipping on there's, Im a gonna too!
> 
> Gotta ask Waldo, Why did you use the light Malt in your recipe like we did with the Blackberry Port? And why not use a yeast that will ferment to 20%. I'm not looking at my notes but I think one of our batches went to 22% on it's own, then fortified to 30% with moonshine. That was the best one, will have to see what yeast I used. Muscadine Port sounds interesting................. I wonder how a Muscadine Port style Champagne would taste?





Sip er nice and slow buddy....I did not use a malt on the Muscadine Port.


----------



## jobe05 (Jun 28, 2009)

I guess I should have said "why DIDN"T you use" the Malt in the Muscadine like we did the Blackberry?


----------



## joeswine (Jun 29, 2009)

I no how those leaky corks are guys,why just yesterday I was filtering my ice wine and one of the pesky hoses can loose well i did all i could do not to loose a drop of the stuff so with out further ado i put the hose in my mouth and gave after a 1o or 15 second draw,just to be on the safe side mind you, the hose all was under control,,,,ha yes, what we won't do to safe guard or wine,,



this should of went up waldos berry /port topic..to much hose


----------



## Waldo (Jun 29, 2009)

jobe05 said:


> I guess I should have said "why DIDN"T you use" the Malt in the Muscadine like we did the Blackberry?








Jobe I considered it and just felt that the malt would not enhance the Muscadine as it did the Currant and Blackberry. I have no scientific basis for this...just a gut feeling that i went with.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 29, 2009)

joeswine said:


> I no how those leaky corks are guys,why just yesterday I was filtering my ice wine and one of the pesky hoses can loose well i did all i could do not to loose a drop of the stuff so with out further ado i put the hose in my mouth and gave after a 1o or 15 second draw,just to be on the safe side mind you, the hose all was under control,,,,ha yes, what we won't do to safe guard or wine,,
> 
> 
> 
> this should of went up waldos berry /port topic..to much hose








The sacrifices we domake for our wines !!! Sniffing those obnoxiou odors, tasting those yeasty musts


----------



## gaudet (Jun 29, 2009)

Stick 30 corks in em they are done today. It has mellowed out considerably since the last tasting. My buddy came by to help bottle and for his help earned a bottle of port. I read somewhere for it to be a true port it needs to age 10 years. HAH





Waldo, you and me podna need to each reserve 2 bottles and meet up at the next Winestock in 2010.


----------



## vcasey (Jun 29, 2009)

Boy you were busy today! This and the mulberry all nice and bottled and put to bed for a nice long rest. You deserve another glass.
VC


----------



## gaudet (Jun 29, 2009)

The leftover mulberry is gone.......





Time for the leftover port, but after pizza


----------



## Waldo (Jun 30, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Stick 30 corks in em they are done today. It has mellowed out considerably since the last tasting. My buddy came by to help bottle and for his help earned a bottle of port. I read somewhere for it to be a true port it needs to age 10 years. HAH
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I have to agree with ya gaudet..Lets plan on it buddy


----------



## gaudet (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a couple quick questions Waldo....

Did you need to use any clarifiers? 

I didn't even use bentonite

And how many times did you rack this port?

I racked 4 times in as many months, not counting bottling yesterday. I noted very little sediment on the bottom of the carboy yesterday. It looked gritty like the sand on the oak spirals.

I do plan to attend for Winestock 2010. See ya there buddy.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 30, 2009)

I racked mine a total of 4 times gaudet.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 13, 2009)

Waiting to hear that your package arrived safely Waldo. I saw it was delivered and signed for already.

*Your package has been delivered.









To view Proof of Delivery, please select the link.





*


Tracking Information

<dl><dt><label>Tracking Number:</label></dt><dd>1Z760R9A0342272811


</dd><dt><label>
Status:
</label></dt><dd>









<a href="http://wwwapps.ups.com/stylesheets/hoverhelp.css?V=0109" target="_blank">
<!--[if lt IE 7]>
< ="1.2" defer ="text/" ="//iepngfix.js?V=0109">
<![endif]--> </a>
</dd><dt><label>Delivered On:</label></dt><dd>
07/13/2009
9:53 A.M.
</dd><dt><label>Signed By:</label></dt><dd>WARNER

</dd><dt><label>Location:</label></dt><dd>RECEIVER</dd><dt><label>


Delivered To:







</label></dt><dd>













ALEXANDER,



AR,



US



</dd></dl>

I go to work at 3pm until 11pm tonight. But I will check later.


----------



## toddrod (Nov 27, 2010)

What do the bananas add - flavor?


----------



## gaudet (Nov 28, 2010)

The bananas add body to the wine, makes it "thicker" so to speak. Ever drink a really thin watery wine? It lacks something. The bananas help add a little extra to the mouthfeel


----------

